# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Mrowienie w łopatce

## Karol Wi

Witam wszystkich, mam do was pytanie...
Odczuwał ktoś z Was uciążliwe i długotrwałe MROWIENIE W ŁOPATCE PRAWEJ...promieniujące czasem (najczęściej w górę, w stronę szyi)

Może na początek coś o Mnie :
Wiek : 25 lat
Staż treningów na siłowni : 7 lat
Podobne kontuzje nie miały miejsca wcześniej...

Dopadło Mnie to jakieś 4 miesiące temu (wstałem z łóżka z tym nieprzyjemnym uczuciem)...najpierw wizyta u lekarza rodzinnego : zalecił zdjęcie RTG klatki piersiowej (nic nie wykazało), jakieś leki przeciwbólowe i maść - NIE POMOGŁO
Kolejna wizyta już prywatnie u ortopedy...nic konkretnego nie stwierdził tylko że TO MUSI Z CZASEM PRZEJŚĆ...tym razem leki przeciwzapalne i nagrzewanie tego miejsca - NIC NIE POMOGŁO.
Kolejna wizyta u JEDNEGO Z LEPSZYCH FIZJOTERAPEUTÓW W OKOLICY...parę spotkań (każde średnio 40 min - a w nich masaże i cała masa innych zabiegów poświęconych plecom i łopatce) po tych wizytach już lepiej...pozostało tylko uciążliwe mrowienie tego miejsca.
Dodam że na samym początku towarzyszyły temu następujące objawy :
- mrowienie
- kłucie do środka klatki piersiowej podczas głębokich wdechów lub "kichnięć"
- promieniowanie dookoła tego miejsca

W momencie gdy wystąpiła ta kontuzja zaprzestałem treningów na 4 miesiące, teraz 2 tygodnie temu wróciłem. Najsilniej odczuwam to miejsce podczas treningu klatki piersiowej, gdy ucisk jest bezpośrednio na klatkę podczas wszelkiego rodzaju wyciskań (najbardziej podczas wyprostów prawej ręki w przód-w górę).

Fizjoterapeuta powiedział że mogę kontynuować treningi...
Pozostaje tylko to uciążliwe mrowienie które sprawia że czuję niesamowity dyskomfort podczas i po treningu...

Z góry dzięki za pomoc oraz cenne wskazówki... 

ps.
Nie wiem czy to temat z dziedziny neurologii czy ortopedii (ale tego działu tu nie zauważyłem)

*EDIT :
Nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie ale parę lat temu miałem dość poważny uraz barku (zerwany rotator barku - jak dobrze pamiętam) wtedy także występowało takie mrowienie...
I teraz też czasem czuję delikatne mrowienie w tym barku i promieniowanie w ręce...czy to może mieć jakiś związek ???*

----------

